# New 3510SE HST light switch question



## StudeHudson (11 mo ago)

The light switch is labeled for both "high" and "low" beam headlights.
I can get the high beams to work, but nothing I do will enable me to get the low beams to work.
When the switch is put into the "low" beam position, the dash lights and tail lights come on, but
no head lights. When switched to "high" beam, all lights come on.
Am I missing something?


----------



## StudeHudson (11 mo ago)

Finally was able to get the Kioti mechanic on the phone and he told me that these models do not have "low beam" headlights even tho the switch has that position.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

Glad you got it sorted. We've had a question or two about that before on this forum. Thanks for the follow up!


----------



## StudeHudson (11 mo ago)

very strange that the switch has low beam on selector and also has it in the owners manual.


----------



## pogobill (Jan 31, 2012)

It is strange, Not sure I've seen a tractor with High Low beam. Just tractors with more lights to brighten up the area.
On a side note, I have a light switch, labeled "Lights" on one of my old tractors that actually is the ignition switch. Hopefully no one will figure it out if they want to steal it!!


----------

